# NBA.com Rookie Ratings (Renamed Thread)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/rookies/rankings.html

AmMo climbs into the top spot while his FG% holds steady at 38.6%.



#2 said:


> Last Week: Unranked
> With a smooth-looking mid-range jumper to go along with his length, Aldridge has been nothing but impressive in his five games so far. He's the new starting center in Portland.





#4 said:


> Last Week: 1
> Roy will be out at least another couple of weeks as his heel has not gotten any better since the first week of the season.


And will people please lay off this year's rookie class? I feel like the only reason national reporters are hating so frequently on the class of '06 is because Portland happened to get the two best eggs. And as we all know, _nobody_ wants to cover the Trailblazers. Aren't they still in last place?

No? 

Well they darn well should be.

When Roy gets back healthy maybe this fallacy will cease from being perpetuated.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

It's amazing how Roy is still in the top five having played only half the games that the others. Speaking of that, Aldridge too has played in only five games. I think the top spot is pretty much open for anyone. Roy would probably be a lock for ROY were it not for his injury. 

:banana: We might have two of the top players from this draft!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Looks like LaMarcus is still holding at the #2 spot and Roy dropped down to #9.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like LaMarcus is still holding at the #2 spot and Roy dropped down to #9.


and who would #1 be?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



zagsfan20 said:


> and who would #1 be?


This week? Shelden Williams.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



zagsfan20 said:


> and who would #1 be?



the guy who just went 2-10 with 1 rebound, 1 assist in his last game?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> the guy who just went 2-10 with 1 rebound, 1 assist in his last game?


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006112901

_I was just taking pretty much what the defense gave me," Johnson said. "I just got into a rhythm where I just started feeling it. They gave me a lot of jump shots. They took away the 3 and I was trying to drive the paint, get the easy shots." 

Said Atlanta's Josh Smith: "He couldn't miss." 

Much of Johnson's early scoring came at the expense of Bobcats rookie Adam Morrison, who often was a step behind as he chased the Hawks veteran around the court. Johnson was 9-of-10 from the field, making all of his three 3-pointers, in the second period. _


STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



STOMP said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006112901
> 
> _I was just taking pretty much what the defense gave me," Johnson said. "I just got into a rhythm where I just started feeling it. They gave me a lot of jump shots. They took away the 3 and I was trying to drive the paint, get the easy shots."
> 
> ...




But he DID shut down LeBron James :lol:


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Roy needs to get back in the game. The ROY is his award, but he does have to step on the court for a few games to actually claim it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



crowTrobot said:


> the guy who just went 2-10 with 1 rebound, 1 assist in his last game?


But you ignore the 27 he put up against Bruce Bowen or the 27, 5 and 4 he put up on Miami...How about the 26 he put up on Boston. Or the 21 he put up against Memphis and New Orleans. 

Look at it how you want to, but don't be blinded by the facts.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



mediocre man said:


> But he DID shut down LeBron James :lol:


LaMarcus has been a defensive force for sure.:lol: 

How many rookies can they almost put 30 points against the defending champions and Bruce Bowen?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



STOMP said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006112901
> 
> _I was just taking pretty much what the defense gave me," Johnson said. "I just got into a rhythm where I just started feeling it. They gave me a lot of jump shots. They took away the 3 and I was trying to drive the paint, get the easy shots."
> 
> ...


Didn't you say he would struggle to score in the pro's. Lighting up Bruce Bowen is seems like a major struggle to me.:lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



zagsfan20 said:


> LaMarcus has been a defensive force for sure.:lol:
> 
> How many rookies can they almost put 30 points against the defending champions and Bruce Bowen?




Not that he has been, but Nowitzki and KG both said he was a good defensive player. Nowitzki went as far as to say he thought he would be a very good player. LaMarcus gets into foul trouble because he actually plays defense. A_am wouldn't play nearly as many minutes if he played defense because A) his legs wouldn't be there for his jumper, and B) he would actually get into foul trouble.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

I really look forward to the day when we don't have to hear how adam walks on water.

it really really REALLY gets old.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Thou who takes digs, shall get responses.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

We are still in the beginning of the season, and it will take some time for Ammo to adjust to the professional game. I don't see why everybody expects him to be the player he was in college right off the bat. That is just plain ignorant to think that way. He will have his off nights, like the one against Smith, but then again, he will also have those nights where he torches people like Bruce Bowen and teams like the Spurs. Moments like that will come along alot more often, as Ammo's body matures into an NBA one. Give him time, and direct your hate elswhere... Like towards Kobe Bryant.

On another note: :yay: is probably the most annoying emoticon I have ever laid eyes on. more like :***:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



ThePrideOfClyde said:


> We are still in the beginning of the season, and it will take some time for Ammo to adjust to the professional game. I don't see why everybody expects him to be the player he was in college right off the bat. That is just plain ignorant to think that way. He will have his off nights, like the one against Smith, but then again, he will also have those nights where he torches people like Bruce Bowen and teams like the Spurs. Moments like that will come along alot more often, as Ammo's body matures into an NBA one. Give him time, and direct your hate elswhere... Like towards Kobe Bryant.
> 
> On another note: :yay: is probably the most annoying emoticon I have ever laid eyes on. more like :[insert 7th letter in alphabet]ay:




I don't think anyone here hates A_am. Most of hate that Zags and Oil Can think he is the greatest thing since sliced bread and refuse to give Aldridge any credit for being a good player that will flat out take longer to adjust to the pro game like 99% of the other big men in the NBA. A_am will score his points, and be recognised as a player you need to adjust for, but so is Roy and Aldridge will be soon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



zagsfan20 said:


> Thou who takes digs, shall get responses.


for once, be the bigger man then.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



mediocre man said:


> Greatest thing since sliced bread


Why am I being dragged into this? Face it, you miss me. 

BTW..Morrison is Rye Bread. Heytvelt will be Sourdough, and Bouldin will be wonder. I am too busy Zagging it up too worry about your jibber jabber.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



Hap said:


> for once, be the bigger man then.




It's hard to be bigger than the happy fat guy


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



Oil Can said:


> Why am I being dragged into this? Face it, you miss me.
> 
> BTW..Morrison is Rye Bread. Heytvelt will be Sourdough, and Bouldin will be wonder. I am too busy Zagging it up too worry about your jibber jabber.


nice mr T reference.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



ThePrideOfClyde said:


> We are still in the beginning of the season, and it will take some time for Ammo to adjust to the professional game. I don't see why everybody expects him to be the player he was in college right off the bat. That is just plain ignorant to think that way. He will have his off nights, like the one against Smith, but then again, he will also have those nights where he torches people like Bruce Bowen and teams like the Spurs. Moments like that will come along alot more often, as Ammo's body matures into an NBA one. Give him time, and direct your hate elswhere... Like towards Kobe Bryant.


Then why is the same not true of Roy and Aldridge? Even Webster, who after all is a year removed from playing with high school boys? I certainly agree you can't judge a rookie on a month, or even a year, but that also applies to the Blazers rookies. And yet, some here are already declaring Webster is a bust, Aldridge has no heart, etc.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



crandc said:


> ThePrideOfClyde said:
> 
> 
> > We are still in the beginning of the season, and it will take some time for Ammo to adjust to the professional game. I don't see why everybody expects him to be the player he was in college right off the bat. That is just plain ignorant to think that way. He will have his off nights, like the one against Smith, but then again, he will also have those nights where he torches people like Bruce Bowen and teams like the Spurs. Moments like that will come along alot more often, as Ammo's body matures into an NBA one. Give him time, and direct your hate elswhere... Like towards Kobe Bryant.
> ...


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

morrison isnt a bad player, but most players could put up better scoring numbers or simular if they shot as much as him. His FG% sucks. he will essential miss 9 out of every 15 shots. 6/15 shooting isnt too hot imo


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



BlazerFanFoLife said:


> morrison isnt a bad player, but most players could put up better scoring numbers or simular if they shot as much as him. His FG% sucks. he will essential miss 9 out of every 15 shots. 6/15 shooting isnt too hot imo


Neither is it too hot imo either. But you have to remember something; Morrison is still a rookie, and still is not like most players, imo.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Didn't you say he would struggle to score in the pro's. Lighting up Bruce Bowen is seems like a major struggle to me.:lol:


Your claim of having a photographic memory is the joke that keeps on giving. On the contrary to your latest recollection, I repeatedly stated that I thought he might have issues getting the open looks he had in college, but that he'd get his points as he was clearly a scorer. I compared him to Wally and RIP... you of course took issue with the Wally comparison claiming he was a far superior player. 

Wally's rookie year... 29 MPG, 11.6 pts, 51 FG% , 3.7 RBs, 2.7 Assts, 0.8 Stls, 0.3 Blks, 1.1 TOs 

Adam so far... 36 MPG, 15.3 pts, 39 FG%, 2.9 RBs, 2.1 Assts, 0.5 Stls, 0.2 Blks, 1.7 TOs

basically your special guy is playing and shooting more then Szczerbiak did, but being less effective at everything. 

The other things I speculated about AM that you took issue with were his lack of size, athleticism, and ability to defend. For me anyways, the pre-draft and actual play has confirmed all of this.

Feel free to look up my post history and try to prove me wrong (if you're not too busy ) or if you like you can just continue to roll on the floor laughing at your make believe memories.

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Yeah, because comparing 73 games worth of statistics is really relevant to what a player has done at the beginning 15 games of his rookie season. 

His athleticism and size hasn't stopped him from putting up good numbers. Adam has higher standards than any other rookie in his rookie year, yet he's the leading candidate for rookie of the year. Its going to be nasty when he gets going this season, if this is a freshman struggle.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Wonders if Zagsfan has started a "Adam Morrison" shrine already with the budda, candles, pipes and such. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



Nate Dogg said:


> Wonders if Zagsfan has started a "Adam Morrison" shrine already with the budda, candles, pipes and such. :biggrin:


You know it.:worthy:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yeah, because comparing 73 games worth of statistics is really relevant to what a player has done at the beginning 15 games of his rookie season.


I brought up Wally to give you a refresher on things I had actually said rather then what you made up. 



> His athleticism and size hasn't stopped him from putting up good numbers. Adam has higher standards than any other rookie in his rookie year, yet he's the leading candidate for rookie of the year. Its going to be nasty when he gets going this season, if this is a freshman struggle.


Good numbers??? His stats currently suck and he's confirmed widely held doubts about his ability to defend. I'm surprised you're saying anything *but* we'll see. Then again no I'm not... at least you didn't try to recall anything else. 

AM may dramatically improve his shooting (I expect it to go up) and go on to win the ROY or he may win it by default in the tradition of Mike Miller, but nothing I've seen from Portland's two lotto picks has dampened the optimism I've had since draft day. I couldn't care less about awards, I want the PTB to be contenders again. With Zach and Martell, Portland already had offensively oriented/defensively challenged players. The athletic all around play of Roy and Aldridge fills other needs. I also happen to think Morrison is a good fit with the Bobcats as they didn't have a player who could be their offensive focus in half court sets.

STOMP


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

I also expected a Wally-like career from Morrison, and every passing game seems to enforce that belief. Great shooting, good scoring, decent passing, no defense.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

http://www.nba.com/rookies/rankings.html

updated. Keep in mind these numbers will be in flux all season. Looks like there has been a few changes.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Rudy Gay has been playing really well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

Looks like LaMarc has dropped to #7. Perhaps when Roy comes back on Friday (?) these guys will be moved up?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



crowTrobot said:


> the guy who just went 2-10 with 1 rebound, 1 assist in his last game?


*Do not mask your cursing* morrison.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

How the mighty have fallen.

If Garbageosa wins R.O.Y. i will laugh my *** to death.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

I wonder how long it'll be before Roy's showing up on the rookie leader board again.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



PorterIn2004 said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before Roy's showing up on the rookie leader board again.


When does the board next get updated? Whenever that is, I think that's your answer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



PorterIn2004 said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before Roy's showing up on the rookie leader board again.




My guess is that Roy and Aldridge will swap possitions. Aldridge will fall off the radar....(thanks Nate) and Roy will bolt up the charts


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



dudleysghost said:


> When does the board next get updated? Whenever that is, I think that's your answer.



normally it's monday, but with xmas probably tues i'd guess. 

roy won't jump to the top of the main rankings immediately because he missed so much time, will be a slow rise. he should be the top rookie for the week though, and 16/10/8 has gotta be the rookie line of the week.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



mediocre man said:


> My guess is that Roy and Aldridge will swap possitions. Aldridge will fall off the radar....(thanks Nate) and Roy will bolt up the charts


As much as you and I often don't seem to agree on things, MM, I'm with you on this one. I know Nate's trying to win games and I believe that he thinks a combination of Przybilla and Magloire provides the best chance of that -- he might even be right. But for the long-term good of the team (not to mention the short-term sanity of us fans) it seems like it wouldn't be that big a deal to get Aldridge even five or ten minutes even every _other_ game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



mediocre man said:


> Aldridge will fall off the radar....(thanks Nate) and Roy will bolt up the charts


This statement sums up the short sightedness of most of the 'Natred' on this board. (Nate hatred for the uninformed)

It's Nate's fault that Aldridge falls off the radar because of lack of playing time. Yet no credit is given to Nate for playing Roy, allowing him to bolt up the charts.

Perhaps Aldridge is really not all that ready after all, particularly when you look at how many fouls he commits per 48 minutes. Maybe that's why he doesn't play? Maybe Roy is NBA ready, and that's why he does play. Oh, no, can't be. Nate is dumb! he sucks! Yeah, that makes more sense.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



PorterIn2004 said:


> But for the long-term good of the team (not to mention the short-term sanity of us fans) it seems like it wouldn't be that big a deal to get Aldridge even five or ten minutes even every _other_ game.


Who cares about the fans? The coaching staff most definitely should NOT think about what the fans are feeling when deciding who to put in the game.

Most fans want to see the team win games, no matter who is in the game. 

And another thing, it's only been a couple games Aldridge hasn't played. You have no idea why. Maybe Aldridge is hurt? Maybe he kicked McMillan's dog. Maybe he can't play defense. Who knows WHY he isn't playing. Saying the coach should listen to the fans is ridiculous.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*



Fork said:


> Who cares about the fans? The coaching staff most definitely should NOT think about what the fans are feeling when deciding who to put in the game.
> 
> Most fans want to see the team win games, no matter who is in the game.
> 
> And another thing, it's only been a couple games Aldridge hasn't played. You have no idea why. Maybe Aldridge is hurt? Maybe he kicked McMillan's dog. Maybe he can't play defense. Who knows WHY he isn't playing. Saying the coach should listen to the fans is ridiculous.


On the whole, you're right -- or at least I agree with you. 

It'd just be such a huge emotional boost for this entire franchise for Roy, Aldridge, _and_ Rodriguez to make the rookie team and they've all been playing well enough that it sure seems like they'd all make it with a few more consistent minutes. And maybe they'll get those still -- it's not like the selections are getting made this next week. And as you say, Roy's getting plenty of minutes and deservedly so. And even if Roy weren't the most NBA ready of the three, he's got less talent in front of him than either of the other two. Regardless, I've very much enjoyed watching the relationship build between Nate and Roy, Roy very quickly becoming not just a "go-to" player but something of a coach on the floor. I give Nate all sorts of credit for that.

And I also agree that Nate's priorities should probably be, in order, winning games, winning games, and winning games. And he's doing a fine job of all of those -- how many of us thought the team would be this close to .500 even _before_ all the injuries? So no, I'm not objecting to Nate. But I do certainly understand wanting to see a bit more of the guys this team is almost certain to be building around over the next couple of years.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rookie Rankings: Le Marque #2, Roy #4*

As much as I don't like Magloire, some of the past matchups have favored him playing instead of Aldridge. I said some. Aldridge should be the first big man off the bench....period! I can't believe LaFrentz played more then him the other night. ( I don't want to hear how LaFrentz scored a bunch of 1st half points last game) LaMarcus needs P.T.! Play him !


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roy will definately take over #1 by the deadline.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow the zags are getting killed 60 to 26 at the half!


----------

